# Benny, Whippet/Lurcher, DOB 08 - Bracknell, Berkshire



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benny, Whippet Lurcher, DOB 02.08  Godstone, Surrey


*Homing Requirements: *Benny has brilliant dog skills and ideally needs to live with another dog(s). Benny is collar sensitive, so not to live with children and under supervision with visitors: Benny's key is he approaches you. Typical Lurcher he can be an opportunist with food! Benny is an off lead dog with awareness. Not for cats or small furries.

Video: Benny relaxing into home life and getting along in weekend foster 

Video of Benny and his Green Stick

Video: Benny playing 

*His Story: * Benny was found stray in February 2010 and shared his kennel with other dogs. He became collar protective though always accepted slip-leads. He has largely grown out of this but still needs a sensitive approach, where he initiates advances. Benny is brilliant with dogs and has so much love on offer. Neutered and chipped. Benny is just returning to kennels near Godstone, Surrey after a year in foster with another dog.

*Advert: *Benny is extremely loving and fine with confident, caring owners. Benny is great with other dogs; sensitive to other dogs needs. He adores toys and will entertain himself and you for hours! Benny is keen and alert when on lead but listens. Benny has perfect recall, in fact he doesn't stray far. Benny so enjoys agility courses. He has perfect manners when meeting other dogs too. Ever on 'squirrel alert' but returns and is distractible so does not have intense chase drive.

Benny is a 5 years old Whippet Lurcher. He has keen beady eyes, focused either into loving you or outside on trees and the horizon, but his heart is still with his walker. Very relaxed in his home and settles to watch and muse on the broad spectrum that life offers. He has a speaking voice which he uses to relate his take on life, which is very amusing. Benny is enthralled with life and activity  well wouldn't he be spending nearly all his life in kennels! If Benny had been female we would have called him JOY!

*Please note that this dog is currently in boarding kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found.*

Please visit Bennys thread on our forum: Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue :: Benny Whippet Lurcher DOB 02.08 Godstone Kenns to find out if he is still available and for fuller details.





If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire: https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates please visit our forum and you will find listed the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: This ad has been posted by Rescue Remedies Dog Rescue. We are a registered charity (No. 1139407) and our work involves finding unwanted dogs their life long homes. We currently have approx. 100+ dogs under our wing. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Aw gwan then!










Benny is enjoying his time in foster, but is still very keen to find a forever home of his own.

*If you think you can offer Benny a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benny has switched allegiance since his foster mummy broke her leg. He now luffs his daddy the best - the daddy that feeds and walks him!

Benny is doing really well in foster, but he still needs a home of his own.

* If you think you can offer Benny a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benny is coming back to our kennels near Farnham as Ruth is struggling to cope since she broke her leg and her circumstances changed. We are very grateful to her for the time she has given him in her home, but she needs to focus on herself and get well.

We are desperately looking for a foster for Benny as he doesn't do well in kennels. If you are able to help him by fostering him until his forever home comes along then please get in touch.

*If you think you can offer Benny a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Ruth on what Benny is like:

"I just want to add that Benny is fab off lead too. Fosterers aren't covered by RR insurance but we managed to persuade our own insurers to cover him on our policy, and wow! was is worth the effort. Benny runs a lot on a walk in the forest and shouts at the squirrels when they refuse to come down from the trees, but his recall is superb - especially once he has had a good run around.

He's a bit enthusiastic about balls. I'd recommend wearing something with sleeves when playing ball, because he will jump up and try to snatch - just excitement but it can still hurt!

Benny is such a wonderful companion, I really, really miss him. I am sure that given a longer time than he had with us he will learn to trust so that handling him becomes less tricky. He just needs love, respect, and lots of opportunity to run, and you'll have yourself a soul dog".

*If you think you can offer Benny a home and he could become your soul dog then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Lynne on Benny ...

"Benny had a solo walk today and I left him to explore, sniff and come back in his own time. So lovely to spend time with him...if life was different we'd be living beside a deep dark wood in the middle of the countryside with only our walks and each other to care about...

Click her for Benny's Video: Benny dear Benny











We are still desperately looking for a foster for Benny as he doesn't do well in kennels. If you are able to help him by fostering him until his forever home comes along then please get in touch.

If you think you can offer Benny a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benny is just the nicest, nicest boy...







*Can you offer Benny a home or foster place?*

If you think you can offer Benny a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

***Bump***


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

It's just over a year now since Benny came into our care. He has come such a long way too, bless him.

He has really grown so much more comfortable in his own skin and seems so much more content.

He was very lucky to spend last winter out of kennels and in foster where he progressed so much. We did worry about him coming back into kennels but he has continued to progress and has won the hearts of all those that have met him.

To see him bound around the paddock is sheer joy. To walk him is always a pleasure and to see him able to accept so many new people into his life is wonderful.

He does have his 'special friends' and has got to the point where they can push the boundries with him and he is happy to put his trust in them

Bless him, he really does deserve a home of his own now - not a cold winter in kennels

Here's Benny...









































































Can you offer Benny a home or foster place?

If you think you can offer Benny a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benny is still available for adoption. Can you offer Benny a home or foster place?

If you think you can offer Benny a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benny is such an affectionate lad - take a look at the videos ...

Benny - YouTube

http://s1100.photobucket.com/albu...ion=view&current=MOV08349.mp4

Benny is still looking out for his forever home ... where are you?



If you think you can offer Benny a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benny is still available for adoption. Can you offer Benny a home or foster place?

If you think you can offer Benny a home please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

This dog is still available for adoption and needs a home!

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2012)

He looks such a FABULOUS dog!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Hope his owner is looking for him today


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Benny is still available for adoption. Watch this space for new pics coming soon!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Ohhhhh I was so thrilled to meet Benny the Legend! A very regal boy who has been in rescue with us for far too long ...







He made me feel special by showing me some interest ... I like to think it was my dog friendly persona and appeal and not the sausages in my pocket ;0)



That look was enough to make me reach for my pocket ...


"Just give em here chick and quit the teasing"!


Benny boy, you are gorgeous and they are all yours!

Benny would love some fulltime TLC and treats in a home of his own. Are you able to consider homing Benny?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2012)

Such a great looking dog!!!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An old friend paid us a visit this weekend :woo:

Last time we had a "getting to know you and my sausages" session. This time his memory served him perfectly!

"Nice to see you again chick, now just tell me ... are they pork or beef"?


"Pork you say, well what do you know ... thatsah my favourite kind"!


"I need to come closer and check out the merchandise"!




"Num, num"!


"What did you say camera man ... I gotta pose to get more"!


"Right side hey easy!"


"Left side - woohoo"!


"Full frontal - don't go there"!


"You say if I give you nice facials there will be something in it for me - on their way and coming up"!







"OK you got what you need, now where is that pesky Tupperware"!


Always a joy to see Benny - he is so full of character and really makes me smile!

Benny is still in foster and waiting patiently for a forever home to offer him sausages!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

"I love having a game and a runaround with my foster people"!


Showing off his ears in all their Glory!


Benny is still available for adoption!


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

We have revamped Bennys ad at the start of the thread with new pics! Benny is currently in boarding kennels near Godstone, Surrey and would love to go back into foster if anyone is able to help him?


----------

